# Forum title



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Think we can change the title on the forum now?


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

lol, I told yall to start making suggestions. Once we come up with one that's good that we all agree on I'll submit it to be changed.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Better not before the season ends


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

no reason to do it before the finals are over.


and i like dirk and his digglers


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea we need a new one. Those are not Digglers playing with Dirk anymore. Those are...I dont yet.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

It could use a change, but not until after the Finals are over.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Time to change it now


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> lol, I told yall to start making suggestions. Once we come up with one that's good that we all agree on I'll submit it to be changed.


Where in the world have you been?

We missed you!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

oops... didnt notice the date...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Time to change it now


Yes please.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

LMFAO, yea maybe we should change it.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Let's collect some suggestions ...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

While we are at it, I am thinking about cleaning up the stickies too.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

:cheers:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

WCF Mavericks 


:-/


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

German Engineered


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

SMDre said:


> German Engineered


LOL! That's a great line.


----------



## Funkyzeit mit Matt (Jun 25, 2005)

SMDre said:


> German Engineered


Why? cos it always ****s up?


----------



## KWStumpy (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm trying really hard to think of something clever, but the shock of what i saw in the game tonight has temporarily clouded my brain. Definitely time for a change though. Digglers seems somewhat derogatory.


----------



## Funkyzeit mit Matt (Jun 25, 2005)

KWStumpy said:


> I'm trying really hard to think of something clever, but the shock of what i saw in the game tonight has temporarily clouded my brain. Definitely time for a change though. Digglers seems somewhat derogatory.


How about 'Wade's *female dogs*'


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Funkyzeit mit Matt said:


> How about 'Wade's *female dogs*'


 :clap:


----------



## KWStumpy (Oct 2, 2005)

Funkyzeit mit Matt said:


> How about 'Wade's *female dogs*'



I'm totally cool with that, but how about something like "New Dirk, New Diop, New Devin, Old Daniels, Newfound Defense" 

I mean we have defense sometimes......don't we?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

KWStumpy said:


> I'm totally cool with that, but how about something like "New Dirk, New Diop, New Devin, Old Daniels, Newfound Defense"
> 
> I mean we have defense sometimes......don't we?


Like the newfound defense part, but the entire thing is a little long.


----------



## KWStumpy (Oct 2, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Like the newfound defense part, but the entire thing is a little long.


I thought from the header on the page that it looked a bit long. How bout "Big D finally found some D"


----------



## Funkyzeit mit Matt (Jun 25, 2005)

How about 'Al Gore'. We were the true winners but got robbed.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

KWStumpy said:


> I thought from the header on the page that it looked a bit long. How bout "Big D finally found some D"


Or... heard somewhere a little while ago "The D in Dallas has arrived."

On the other hand, after Wade's performance on Dallas, I don't think we can mention our D....

LOL


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

We'll be back


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> We'll be back


LOL... I think all NBA teams say that, except for one! LOL

By the way, time to change your sig.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Or... heard somewhere a little while ago "The D in Dallas has arrived."
> 
> On the other hand, after Wade's performance on Dallas, I don't think we can mention our D....
> 
> LOL


True, but what team could have stopped Wade? Detroit? New Jersey? Hehe, we saw how those went...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> True, but what team could have stopped Wade? Detroit? New Jersey? Hehe, we saw how those went...


Good point.

Still love your avatar. LOL


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL... I think all NBA teams say that, except for one! LOL
> 
> By the way, time to change your sig.


----------



## Funkyzeit mit Matt (Jun 25, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Still love your avatar. LOL


It always makes me hungry. Always.


----------

